# Too soon to post here again...



## FlopsnWills (May 21, 2009)

I feel like I just posted here about William. Five months after losing William, I have to say that we have lost Charlie. He had been battling urine sludge for quite sometime now. After antibiotics and switching to distilled water, it came back violently. I brought him to the vet yesterday and he spent the night. The vet called me this morning telling me that he passed a large kidney stone, his respiratory issues were terrible from the stress of staying overnight, and during the exam yesterday, he moved his head the wrong way and his back legs were paralyzed.
I didn't know what to say and just cried. She's a wonderful rabbit vet, as she saved him 4 years ago, when two other vets failed.
I was able to be there when he was put to sleep and it was as good of an experience as it could've been. They let me say a 30 minute goodbye, sedated him, he fell asleep in my arms, and then they took him into the back room. They gave me the option to be with him the entire time, but I chose not to. As long as I was with him until he was relaxed and sleepy, I was okay.
As of right now, I am rabbit-less for the first time since 2004 and it sucks. I'll miss my Charlie and William incredibly. Charlie was such a fighter, he was pretty much constantly battling something, but lived to be around 6 or 7 years old. I know I'll never have another Charlie or another William, but I hope to get another rabbit sometime in the future.
Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## naturestee (May 21, 2009)

No! Not my Pal/Rex.

Binky free, Charlie.:rainbow:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 21, 2009)

I am so sad to hear that your Charlie has passed on... I'm glad you were able to say goodbye:cry2. He was a lovely bun; incredible markings...
urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:
Rest Softly, Charlie

AUtumn


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 21, 2009)

we're so sorry to hear of Charlies passing. He was a gorgeous bunny--the pictures of him are great. It's so hard to lose two in such a short period of time. They had a good life with you--not every bunny finds a forever home and knows love. Rest in Peace little boy and binky free at the bridge.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## SweetSassy (May 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. :angelandbunny:

April


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Charlie. He was such a Handsome Bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Boy.

You will be greatly missed by your Mommie.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## myheart (May 21, 2009)

I am sorry you had to go through another loss so soon. I know your mind must be racing with the should-have done this or that to keep him comfortable at home. Please know that you probably did everything right, but so much went wrong anyhow. 

I hope you are able to cherish all of Charlie's memories for a long time to come. Maybe someday your heart will be healed enough to allow another bun into home and heart. 

Rest in Peace, Charlie. Binky free at the Bridge. ray:

myheart


----------



## JimD (May 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

... binkie free Charlie!

ray::rainbow:
see you on the other side!


----------



## anneq (May 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Charlie - I can tell he was loved and cherished like all pets are meant to be - hang on to the great memories you had with them.


----------



## FlopsnWills (May 22, 2009)

Thanks guys.. your sweet words help a lot.


----------



## peppa and georgie (May 22, 2009)

ow i am new to this forum and so dont know charlie, but he looks gorgeous in his pictures and i feel so sad for you just reading your message xx I can tell he was loved very much by you... Hope you dont stay bunny free for too long xx


----------



## tonyshuman (May 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry. What a funny, handsome bunny Charlie was. He had a wonderful life with you, and I'm so sorry he left you early. 
Binky free, Charlie.


----------



## angelh (May 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. like peppa and george i'm new to this forum, and didn't get the chance to get to know your beautiful Charlie. 

Binky free sweet charlie


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 23, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.  He was loved and you can remember thelove and companionship he provided and how you were entertained ashe ran around, investigated new things and gave you a nudge for some more lovin.

Binky free William.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry that you have suffered another loss so soon. Charlie was such a stunning boy, and I know you loved him very much 

God Bless, Charlie.

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry Natalie. I feel so sad hearing how Charlie passed away. You had such bad experiences at the vets.

Binky Free Charlie. May Charlie and William be together forever. ink iris:


----------



## chell1894 (Jun 9, 2009)

Awh well i got to say that is a Adorable and cute bunny with beautifull markings.

I am so sorry for your loss. i just loss one of my rats do to older age. and i miss hera lotand i dont know what i would do if i loss my baby jerri. i am so so so sorry for your loss. i bet you gave that bunny a great life and great memories to keep forever. i am sorry for both your losses. hopefully you get another bunny to love you and create new memories with. good luck and i am sorry ) :



Michelle


----------



## bat42072 (Jun 9, 2009)

my heart goes out you..

rip charlie:cry1:


----------



## CKGS (Jun 9, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your loss. What a beautiful guy. Thank god memories can't be taken away. RIP Charlie.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 12, 2009)

It is defintely too soon to post here again... 
I'm so sorry for your lost. 

Binky free Charlie...


----------

